
Tell me what kind of product you wish would have existed - kishansagathiya
Tell me what kind of product you wish would have existed and I will try to build it for you
======
PerfectElement
A Chrome extension that changes the behavior of clicking on an email
hyperlink. When I click on the domain part of the email address, I want it to
take me to that domain's website. When I click on the first part of the email,
it performs the regular mailto action.

~~~
codegeek
Another validation. I literally thought of the same thing 20 mins ago. Always
a pain to open the URL from an email hyperlink.

------
ptdel
I want something like a Herman Miller Embody or Aeron but with a working
toilet built into the base of the seat that maybe runs to a septic tank on the
back rest or something. I waste a lot of time getting up to use the restroom.

~~~
AznHisoka
Now that I think of it, I'd like something like this too. Would pay $100 more
for this type of seat. OP, you asked for an idea, now you got it. Go build
it... wait, you were waiting for someone to say a To-Do list for cats?

~~~
kishansagathiya
hahaha, This one was really helpful and something probably I would have never
thought of, but now that I think about it, I would also like to use something
like this. Even I spend a lot of my time going to toilet again and again.

------
seekingcharlie
Fall in love with the problem, not the solution.

------
jakobegger
A modular, customisable build server that lets me set up my build system the
way I want it without forcing some system on me. And it should have a nice,
customisable UI & Dashboard built in.

------
sloaken
Predict the stock market ... sports results, especially horse races.

------
spkexplore
Tool having the ability to measure emotions.

------
m3tr0s
A product which tells me what other people actually want.

